# Explaining the difference between M&P and CP to customers



## Koshka (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi guys!

I have an issue that has been bothering me for quite some time now, since I added M&P soaps to my inventory. 

Customers listen to my whole spiel about handmade soap, look at both types and then ask me THE question: "So, what's the difference between these two?" or even worse: "which one is better?" 

And that is where I get stuck. :crazy: I usually manage to explain to them that it's all soap but made via different processes. So after smelling everything they all go for more colorful and strongly scented M&P bars.  

Is there anything I can do to keep their attention on CP without really bashing M&P? All of my bases are detergent free.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## lsg (Jul 9, 2013)

Most M&P bases have detergent and other chemicals such as propylene glycol as ingredients. Here is a link with descriptions:
http://www.soapgoddess.com/faq.htm


----------



## jcandleattic (Jul 9, 2013)

The most simple advice I have is if you don't want your customers to buy your M&P, don't sell it. :-?

IMO One is no better than the other, just different, and as you have said and pointed out, made with completely different processes.


----------



## Koshka (Jul 9, 2013)

lsg said:


> Most M&P bases have detergent and other chemicals such as propylene glycol as ingredients. Here is a link with descriptions:
> http://www.soapgoddess.com/faq.htm



lsg, I use SFIC bases. 

Coconut Oil
Palm Oil
Safflower Oil
Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin)
Purified Water
Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent)
Sorbitol (moisturizer)
Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier)
Soy bean protein (conditioner)

And these are the ingredients.

Haha, I'm not gonna tell my customers not to buy M&P because :evil: it has detergents and other chemical crap. I would suck at running my business then lol

what I'm asking here is how can I explain to customers the difference between soap bases that I use (M&P and CP) without saying anything negative about either base. And my biggest issue right now is the fact that they all go for M&P because it smells stronger and looks more colorful.


----------



## Koshka (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for your response, JC!

I started off with CP, but then there were so many people asking for glycerin soaps! I do want to have a variety of products for people to chose from. I also carry liquid soaps as well 



jcandleattic said:


> The most simple advice I have is if you don't want your customers to buy your M&P, don't sell it. :-?
> 
> IMO One is no better than the other, just different, and as you have said and pointed out, made with completely different processes.


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 9, 2013)

Koshka, your MP is gorgeous, so I don't blame them.  I also am planning to sell both and my MP base is non-detergent, too.  I think I would say something about the CP being made from scratch, and the MP being made from a base because it's really difficult to get the lovely clear look with CP.    

I think I would also say that I prefer the CP and it's a better soap in the way it feels on your skin, but that I love the artistic possibilities of MP.   Then I'd probably add that the MP feels good on your skin, too, so they're both good choices, why not try some of both?  LOL

So, I would totally confuse them, huh?  LOL


----------



## savonierre (Jul 9, 2013)

I sell both and explain that they are both good soap, but the M&P lets me use fancy molds etc..I use the SFIC as well.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 9, 2013)

So do all who make m&p soaps start with a base? 
I use it for some of my products but don't sell it as a 'soap'. 
I never care for the sticky or coated feel I'm left with even with additives and trying several kinds.  
I just recently started CP since I have a bazillion oils here and figure it's time after all these years.

Why can't people make m&p bases themselves like cp?


----------



## lsg (Jul 9, 2013)

You can make your own M&P base.  In fact there are a couple of posts with the video tutuorials.  Here is a link to an easy recipe.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f38/...-using-proylene-glycol-instead-alcohol-31220/


----------



## lsg (Jul 9, 2013)

Koshka said:


> lsg, I use SFIC bases.
> 
> Coconut Oil
> Palm Oil
> ...


 
I can see your point.:mrgreen:  Why not just tell the customer what each ingredient contributes, just like you did here?


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 9, 2013)

Maybe make up a small pamphlet emphasizing the differences? Explain some verbally but also offer that to them in case they want to think on it and can't make decision?
Think it also looks professional to have small write ups like that for people to take home that you did yourself on your knowledge. 
But that's just my opinion.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 9, 2013)

I know you might not want them to leave and 'think on it' and not
return.. I just mean its a last option sort of thing if basic explainations don't work.


----------



## Koshka (Jul 9, 2013)

Eh, great responses so far! I also have to keep my explanation short, otherwise I'll go insane repeating myself over and over and over again. This is what I thought about telling them: These are all considered soaps, some people prefer glycerin type some people like the "old fashioned" (i use that term because some people can relate lol). The old fashioned give more lather and are more of a luxury type of soaps for bath and shower. (But then they say: Oh, and glycerin doesn't lather at all then?)

I don't wanna go into too much detail about the actual ingredients, frankly because 90% of people who approach my booth don't really care or already have their own perception of natural soap. I believe that we, as soap makers pay more attention to this stuff because we are more educated about it. I personally prefer CP only. From my observation people buy my soaps because: 

1. Grandma/aunt/friend used to make it /they can relate.
2. Tried other natural/homemade soap liked it/helped with skin condition.
3. Natural is better
4. Doctor advised
5. Looking for a particular ingredient: Coconut Oil (omg it's so totaly awesome on the skin, use it for my hair blabla) Shea Butter (omg, it's the most epic moisturizer out there) Olive Oil (I totaly went to France like 5 years ago and OO soaps are the bestest in the world, that's the only thing I use)
6. I ONLY use glycerin soaps (that one makes me lol all the time)
7. These soaps smell amazing and look so beautiful, I'm gonna stick one in my drawer/panties/closet/kitchen/bathroom and let it sit there.
8. Gifts
9. Omg, they're totaly like Lush! (my least favorite to be honest) 
10. Oh, do you make these yourself? Because I only support local crafters (facepalm)

So, in order for me to sell my soaps, I have to shove my CP vs. M&P preference deep into my pocket and look at my products from my customer's perspective, and most of them know very little beyond the concept of natural soap. I'm not selling my views on my products, I'm selling my soap


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jul 9, 2013)

Koshka said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have an issue that has been bothering me for quite some time now, since I added M&P soaps to my inventory.
> 
> ...



Hi Koshka!  I went back to your original post and the key phrase "which one is better" is your key problem. I would suggest a backdoor approach to answering their question. To answer their question ask them questions. Ask them are they looking for more of a decorative bar of soap (mainly for looks and smell.) If the answer is yes - M&P to the rescue. Ask them about their skin type. Do they want a more luxuriant bathing experience? Something with more skin conditioning with less skin drying? If they say yes, show them your fantastic cp soap line. Ask them if they want a good cleansing soap, smells good but may dry the skin more? If they say "sure" then m&p soaps are right over here. Do they want lots of lather, smells good and feel like a million dollars after bathing? Yes, then try this great cp soap right over here.

Don't get trapped into answering what is the best soap or what do you prefer. The correct answer is *what do they need*.  You may have to re-calibrate your product line. For general purpose washing hands and having a pretty smelling soap bar then m&p is the answer. BUT if they want a more personal, indulgent, sophisticated, sensuously decadent bathing experience than show them your special cp soaps. 

I must add that I am not putting down m&p soap. They are great soap but when you go the extra mile in making cp (and hp) soap - hype it up big time! You earned that extra time, material expense and work involved in your creations.

If they persist in asking which soap is better - fess-up and say "It depends on what you need for your skin." That should make them stop and think. :smile:  It's all about our skin and how we want to clean it.  I hope this might ease your mind.


----------



## Koshka (Jul 9, 2013)

Moody Glenn said:


> Hi Koshka!  I went back to your original post and the key phrase "which one is better" is your key problem. I would suggest a backdoor approach to answering their question. To answer their question ask them questions. Ask them are they looking for more of a decorative bar of soap (mainly for looks and smell.) If the answer is yes - M&P to the rescue. Ask them about their skin type. Do they want a more luxuriant bathing experience? Something with more skin conditioning with less skin drying? If they say yes, show them your fantastic cp soap line. Ask them if they want a good cleansing soap, smells good but may dry the skin more? If they say "sure" then m&p soaps are right over here. Do they want lots of lather, smells good and feel like a million dollars after bathing? Yes, then try this great cp soap right over here.
> 
> Don't get trapped into answering what is the best soap or what do you prefer. The correct answer is *what do they need*.  You may have to re-calibrate your product line. For general purpose washing hands and having a pretty smelling soap bar then m&p is the answer. BUT if they want a more personal, indulgent, sophisticated, sensuously decadent bathing experience than show them your special cp soaps.
> 
> ...



Glenn, I wish I could reach out through my computer screen and give you a big hug! Thank you so much for suggesting this strategy. It's so simple and yet, so effective! Just concentrate on customer's needs! It will make my life so much easier without me needing to bash one type of soap or the other! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!


----------



## Moody Glenn (Jul 9, 2013)

Koshka said:


> Glenn, I wish I could reach out through my computer screen and give you a big hug! Thank you so much for suggesting this strategy. It's so simple and yet, so effective! Just concentrate on customer's needs! It will make my life so much easier without me needing to bash one type of soap or the other! Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!



Hi Koshka! A *thank you* right back to you! I wish I could take the original credit but I actually learned this concept from a few new business books - all based upon social media (not soapmaking). I am glad something sunk into my thick head!   Take care.


----------

